# Celing



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

260 boards just on this job.....looks like is in fashion


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and another type is ATKAR panels


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

That's interesting stuff Keke! I don't do any commercial work, so I don't run in to those products. I suppose we have it here in the US, but I don't know. That's a question for Scott aka Mr Willys (our commercial answer man)! :thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Wimpy65 said:


> That's interesting stuff Keke! I don't do any commercial work, so I don't run in to those products. I suppose we have it here in the US, but I don't know. That's a question for Scott aka Mr Willys (our commercial answer man)! :thumbup:


 Yes Carl, we have similar system but aren't as widely used in tenant work as down under. A client will rent a space and the owner wants it built out as cheap as possible. Once the lease is up client can then move and get a new space rather than be dedicated to the owner. 

You'll see these ceiling systems in Airports and public structures like mass transit. Where lifespan is longer than 5 years.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Scott! I knew I could count on you to know! :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> I don't do any commercial work, so I don't run in to those products.




you don't lose anything..... actually I hate my job.....time for a career change


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your the only one posting this stuff, Looks great, Frustrating, but great. Well done.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yes it is frustrating specially when you have additional work


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

40 AP.....when I look in the plan sometimes I ask myself ...... why did they even put the ceiling


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yikes! 
A plan like that would just scare me! I used to pretty simple residential plans and wouldn't know where to begin on that.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Wimpy65 said:


> Yikes!
> A plan like that would just scare me! I used to pretty simple residential plans and wouldn't know where to begin on that.


:laughing::laughing: don't be scared is just a mechanical plan


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

true pain begins when the architect changes the plan after you've finished 90% of the job


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

done.....next one will be the same


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome Keke well done


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks great keke!!!👍


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

after so much chit work it is time for a bit of gravy.....not for long though


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I had the chance to take pics with finish perforated boards.....what are your thoughts


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I like the look, Keke! :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got the plans and today was the first day.... my gravy job is over.. back on track now with a killer job with due date


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

at least from level 48 you have a good view


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont know how you do it?
How many years has it taking you to get to this point, Your the only one ive ever seen posting high rise work.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

update on the job......more pics coming


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Ceiling … Poor diction and spelling gives us drywallers a bad nambe.


----------

